
I got a new Samsung TV (Tizen), do you think I can write an app for it? Hell no! - kosmodrey
https://i.imgur.com/tkO5V7V.png
======
lake99
Now, it's just funny that Samsung hasn't learnt important lessons from its
success with Android: serve hackers first, and market-share will come
automatically. Someone please show them the Ballmer "song".

------
Sarki
<sarcastic tone> You mean that on top of its closed firmware this is closed
software as well? </sarcastic tone>

Forget the shiny stuff they ship with their TVs with and use an external
hardware instead. It's not ideal but you'd be amazed by the things a Raspberry
Pi2 can do when wired to a TV.

~~~
throwaway049
My 5 year old Sony TV can no longer support Netflix and can't be upgraded.
External hardware is absolutely the way to go.

~~~
Sarki
Indeed!

On the plus side you can benefit from your hardware with other viewing medium.

With a HDMI switch I can watch some Netflix either on my TV or my video
projector this way - Not on a Pi though as Netflix uses proprietary encryption
which is a pain to setup for it. But other things like a WDTV HD does the job
fairly decently.

------
froh42
Thanks for the warning, I'm not going to purchase a Samsung (will upgrade TV
in 2016).

